# Dosing Pump Recommendations



## PaulF757

I'm looking at purchasing a Dosing unit for two part and would like to get some feedback on what you have experience with. 

I have looked at the Neptune DOS due to the fact that i have the Apex controller, and obviously the Vertex Libra but is it worth the extra cost.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## CanadaCorals.com

The DOS is nice if you have an APEX but only has 2 pumps and its pretty pricey for what you get.

Our best sellers are Kamoer, GHL Doser 2 and Vertex Libra.

I have Kamoer and Vertex Libra setup in store if you want to see how they work.


----------



## fesso clown

Since you have an Apex you should take advantage of it and stay away from dosing pumps that have built in controllers to save a little. 
The BRS dosing pumps work great as do Drew's Dosers also available at BRS. 
Personally I would go with the DOS though.


----------



## rburns24

-
I like the Drew's dosers. They have 4 rollers, so there's no worry about back siphoning and they are 
pretty robust. To me, they are a perfect fit with the Apex.
-


----------



## Flexin5

very happy with my jaebo doser and it's 1/4 the price


----------



## CanadaCorals.com

Flexin5 said:


> very happy with my jaebo doser and it's 1/4 the price


You can't beat Jebao for the price.

Does anyone know if there are any built-in fail safes to prevent a pump from being stuck on?


----------



## fesso clown

The jury is still out on the longevity and reliability of the Jebao's and there are several threads on RC about it not metering correctly even after multiple calibrations. 
For something as important as exact metering I wouldn't be looking to save a bit of money. 
Powerheads - sure but for integral components I like piece of mind that comes from getting what you pay for.


----------



## PaulF757

Gotta agree with Fesso, i don't mind paying more money for the reliability, ease of use and peace of mind. As most know, that I'm a pilot and not always home, so the last thing i want is to overdose my tank and loose hundred of dollars in corals and fish. 

Honestly I'm leaning towards the DOS, i already have a BRS dosing pump and could use that for the Magnesium. I also could pull the trigger on a GHL.


----------



## fesso clown

Mag is something that will mostly be taken care of with waterchanges and occasional manual dosing. I would keep your BRS doser online with the Kalk and dose less 2 part.


----------



## Crayon

We went with the vertex libra because we believe in buying something once and doing it right considering the amount of time and money that goes into everything else. Am very happy with it. Easy to use, quiet, and so far only 1 issue that we resolved really quickly with the most amazing technical support from any company I have ever worked with. Ever. I would buy from vertex over any company because of the customer support they have.


----------



## PaulF757

Crayon said:


> We went with the vertex libra because we believe in buying something once and doing it right considering the amount of time and money that goes into everything else. Am very happy with it. Easy to use, quiet, and so far only 1 issue that we resolved really quickly with the most amazing technical support from any company I have ever worked with. Ever. I would buy from vertex over any company because of the customer support they have.


Did you get the DC pump or the other one?


----------



## fesso clown

From what I have read the stepper model is much quieter than the DC. At that price point you might wanna consider a calcium reactor, they really are not that complicated at all and cheaper in the long run with less tinkering.
There are a few on AP in the classifieds right now including a GEO 612 which I have and there's a complete JNS package that looks like a fantastic deal for $350.


----------



## altcharacter

Calcium reactors...

Set it and forget it!!! For literally like 6 months dude!!
If I had the space I would totally set up a reacter


----------



## explor3r

Paul if money is not an issue I would highly recommend GHL stand alone easy to use and pretty...


----------



## Mikeylikes

altcharacter said:


> Calcium reactors...
> 
> Set it and forget it!!! For literally like 6 months dude!!
> If I had the space I would totally set up a reacter


Sounds complicated. How much to set one up an how much space is needed?

I like the sound of set it and forget it for six months !!


----------



## fesso clown

Mikeylikes said:


> Sounds complicated. How much to set one up an how much space is needed?
> 
> I like the sound of set it and forget it for six months !!


It's not REALLY set and forget but almost... it does require periodic testing and tuning depending on the tank.

I set myself up for under $500 buying used. I think I got one of the best reactors on the market for that. It will pay for itself though plus no buying, mixing and measuring of 2 part.

I'll let Ryan explain it. 




Here's Than's explaination:




THe reactor in the BRS video is *giant size* and has 2 chambers... you don't need the second chamber unless you want to "set and forget" for a year instead of 6 months. The one in Coral Gardens video is the GEO 818 - a managable size but I have the smallest GEO - the 612. It's not that big of a set-up.

At first I was intimidated by CRXs but they are actually VERY simple to set up and run. Way easier than mixing 2 part.


----------



## Mikeylikes

Thanks Fesso.

Looks like I'm now on the market for a calc reactor.

What is AP ? I don't know squat about reactors so looking for something half decent ... not cheap but not over the top expensive either. I can do $350 or so. Is that for the full set up?

I would like one to fit it into a small cabinet if possible to hide it from view ...


----------



## notclear

High recommended piece of equipment. I have been using it for over 4 years, no issue at all.



explor3r said:


> Paul if money is not an issue I would highly recommend GHL stand alone easy to use and pretty...


----------



## fesso clown

Mikeylikes said:


> Thanks Fesso.
> 
> Looks like I'm now on the market for a calc reactor.
> 
> What is AP ? I don't know squat about reactors so looking for something half decent ... not cheap but not over the top expensive either. I can do $350 or so. Is that for the full set up?
> 
> I would like one to fit it into a small cabinet if possible to hide it from view ...


AP= Aquarium Pros. It's another local forum many members here have been kicked off from or left.... I use it for the classifieds. 
YOu have to register (a painful process) to see the classifieds.


----------



## PaulF757

I actually wanted to go the reactor route after seeing Thangs setup but i was worried i didn't have enough room under my cabinet for it. 

To be investigated. Honestly i'm a few months away still from needing it, my corals are still pretty small and my kalk is doing the job so far.


----------



## Mikeylikes

In same boat but it sure would make life easier. Group buy ! 😝


----------



## wtac

If you don't have the space for a Ca Rx system, the DOS is a great unit...thus far as it is new on the market . It's quite easy to calibrate and configure with the APEX system. You can adjust the dosing amount on-site/remotely on your smart phone through Fusion.

The graph on Fusion shows the dosing amount and if you are away and have someone there to test the Ca and alk there, you can adjust from your end if need be.

This is a screenshot of a clients DOS for daily water changes.



HTH


----------



## lewig

Check PacificSun Kore 5th Doser


----------



## wtac

The Kore is a a very nice unit but is a Window based programming. Not yet iOS compatible unless you run Parallels and not smart phone nor remote accessible at this time. Their Cube Bridge is soon to be released but I think you have to port forward the router to be able to access remotely from another computer.

IMHO, DOS system is best suited for his needs of remote access and control through Fusion cloud on any smartphone or computer (Win/iOS/Linux).

Unfortunately, only the alk dosing (pH related) can be shut off automatically by the APEX controller through the EB8/4 if it gets stuck on.


----------

